# Steady Rest



## westsailpat (May 1, 2016)

I ran across this on the Bay . It looks like it could be adapted to a 6" Atlas . I was watching a steady rest on the Bay ( 6") and it finally went for something like $ 200 . So this one at $ 44.50 looks worth coming up with something clever to make it work . http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shop-Fox-St...977869?hash=item5663b4c18d:g:NjkAAOSwa39Uwt7J


----------



## wa5cab (May 2, 2016)

I imagine that it could be.  But the original takes up to 2-3/8" diameter.  And is all cast iron and steel instead of aluminum.  As a bit of trivia, the original sold for $3.75 in 1941.  It strikes me as being in the same class as the all aluminum QCTP that someone is selling.


----------



## David VanNorman (May 2, 2016)

If nothing else it is a start and it looks close . I would try it


----------



## westsailpat (May 2, 2016)

Another thing , I like to keep things as vintage as possible . MyMachineShop.net has a Atlas 6" steady rest for sale (new) at $ 199.99 that's probably a good price , they also have a pair of original cast iron legs for $ 260. I would love to have all that , maybe some day .


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 9, 2016)

A "mini lathe " item can be adapted; don't ask about the "crap fragments I 
Found in th cast iron........BLJHB.


----------

